# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Mini Marathon for Women in Central Park

## julianne

If you are anywhere near Central Park on Saturday morning (8 a.m.) be sure to come out and cheer for the 5,000 women running and walking in the 40th year of the Mini-Marathon 10K race. This is the oldest all-women race in the world. It starts at Columbus Circle and runs up Central Park West, past the Museum of Natural History, and then though Central Park. Finishes in the Park at 68th Street. The first year it was run--1972--there were only 72 women entered. Over the years, the race has gained prominence, with many Olympic runners taking part. It's a festive event for runners, walkers and spectators!

----------


## katva

Nice!  Sounds like a wonderful race---will you be running it?  I'm ramping up to start running again, starting with a cortisone shot in 2 hours to try to get rid of a plaguing plantars fasciitis...ugh.  
Good luck to you, if you're running it, and have fun!!!!

----------


## julianne

Thanks, Kathy. Yes, I'll be there for the 37th year alomg with my daughter who has run it for 33 years and my granddaughter who will mark her 4th year. We love the race! Good luck with your running---it's hard to get back in stride when you've been out for awhile. I mostly jog and walk these days but I enjoyed some great, competitive years running many distances, including marathons. I'm still hooked on the sport and watch track meets on TV the way some people watch baseball!

----------


## MIke R

best of luck to all Julia!

----------


## katva

Oh---this is so excellent that you all are running this!  I'm quite sure you will have a wonderful time!

My podiatrist and I are determined to have me walking/jogging/ running within 2 months.   The cortisone shot was painless, in spite of all the rumors I heard, so I'm looking forward to getting back on my feet, literally :) I'll start with walks, and very slow jogs eventually.  I have had a goal of running a marathon before I turn 50.....I have time, I think!

----------


## Grey

> Thanks, Kathy. Yes, I'll be there for the 37th year alomg with my daughter who has run it for 33 years and my granddaughter who will mark her 4th year. We love the race! Good luck with your running---it's hard to get back in stride when you've been out for awhile. I mostly jog and walk these days but I enjoyed some great, competitive years running many distances, including marathons. I'm still hooked on the sport and watch track meets on TV the way some people watch baseball!




Julianne, I love hearing that you share this experience with your daughter and now your granddaughter as well.

----------


## julianne

Thanks, everyone. It will be quite a thrill to be there again. Weather forecast is excellent.

----------


## tim

Julia,

I hope you and yours had a grand event!

----------


## julianne

Thanks, Tim. We did. We were the only three generation team that has run it so many times.There were over 6000 women there and it was a sensational event. The New York Road Runners has kept this race on the calendar for 41 years. Some of the runners from the first race in 1972 were there today. Quite nostalgic for those who follow running.

----------


## andynap

Congratulations to you and your family. Quite an achievement.

----------


## MIke R

yes indeed.....cudos!

----------


## katva

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  very nice!!! What a special race for you and your family!

----------


## amyb

Julianne, you rock!  What a unique three generation tradition.  I hope you can keep it going for any more marathons!

----------


## noel

Congratulations to you and your family Julie!
Well done!

----------

